# Very nice NA example



## George Farmer (28 Oct 2007)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/forum/v ... php?t=1039


----------



## Tom (29 Oct 2007)

Wow that's a really nice setup. I like seeing the pictures of setting up the hardscape too. It gives me ideas!!

I think I saw the finished result over on APC. Could easily be one of Amano's.

Tom


----------



## planter (9 Nov 2007)

very nice! certainly worth a look.

One thing that puzzles me about the ADA style aquarium and cabinet -

I really like the sleek minimilist look of the cabinet and simple glass construction and am tempted to try and recreate this,  however my question is in all the examples of this style ive seen the tanks dont appear to be on a polysterene base (which would detract from the styling) but I assumed would be essential as the glass aquarium does not appear to have a floating base or plastic trim . I know a base mat of black foam is available and would look o.k 'ish, am i missing something or is it simply not being used? it is after all always recommended to site any all glass aquarium on a polysterene base.

just curious


----------



## Themuleous (10 Nov 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Tom (10 Nov 2007)

> I really like the sleek minimilist look of the cabinet and simple glass construction and am tempted to try and recreate this, however my question is in all the examples of this style ive seen the tanks dont appear to be on a polysterene base (which would detract from the styling) but I assumed would be essential as the glass aquarium does not appear to have a floating base or plastic trim . I know a base mat of black foam is available and would look o.k 'ish, am i missing something or is it simply not being used? it is after all always recommended to site any all glass aquarium on a polysterene base.



ADA do a thin black mat to go on the cabinet, but I don't know if this tank uses one or not. I didn't bother with my tank, it went straight on the cabinet. 

http://adana.co.jp/_e_product/82_index.html

Tom


----------



## planter (10 Nov 2007)

Thanks Tom,

It does looks so much nicer with the glass directly on the cabinet, though i worry about the base cracking esp. if 'I' do a DIY ADA cab  its not something ive done before.


----------

